# Berechnungen in HTML?



## Election (1. Februar 2002)

ich hab folgendes Problem: 

ich soll fürs Internet eine eine page erstellen auf der es möglcih ist, Berechnungen durchzuführen, also ähnlich wie VB! 

ist es möglich VB in HTML einzubinden? 
oder eine andere Möglichkeit? 

Ich bin noch Newbie in solchen Sachen...
kann mir trotzem jemand helfen?


----------



## bartman336 (1. Februar 2002)

Also vb kann man schon in html benutzen das ganze nennt sich dann ASP und setzt nen Server vorraus der das auch kann. 
Ansonten bleibt dir wohl nix anderes übrig mal in richtung javascript zu gucken. Ich verweise da jetzt mal ganz frech auf http://selfhtml.teamone.de

ansonsten sach doch mal was du genau innerhalb html berechnen willst vielleicht kann ich (oder jemand anderes hier) dir direkt helfen.


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*hmm*

um berechnungen anzustellen benötigst du eine scriptsprache wie php oder javascript
wenn du normale rechnungen machen möchtest würde ich dir javascript empfehlen da jeder server javascript unterstützt,
nicht so wie bei php
bei komplexeren dingen würd ich dir php anratten und javascript nur für popups, rollovers etc benützen

gl n hf


----------



## Quentin (21. Februar 2002)

*Re: hmm*



> _Original geschrieben von [23]^5^ _
> *wenn du normale rechnungen machen möchtest würde ich dir javascript empfehlen da jeder server javascript unterstützt,
> nicht so wie bei php*



nur um mal zu verhindern das election falsche informationen erhält

javascript hat nichts mit dem server zu tun, sondern ist eine clientseitige scriptsprache

php läuft am server, javascript im browser am client..


muss ja wirklich immer wieder gesagt werden *tsts* ;((

rgds
q


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*ups*

j0 stimmt, genau darum wird javascript bei fast jedem client ausgeführt ausser der client hat javascript im browser ausgeschaltet oder hat einen browser der eine niedrigere version von javascript unterstütz
bisher gibts    JavaScript 1.0  | 1.1 | 1.2
soviel ich weiss 

php is rein serverseitig


----------



## blue jeannie (1. März 2002)

Schau am besten mal bei Java Script Source vorbei, wenn du die ache mit nem Java Script lösen willst. Da gibts viele Skripts, die du einfach so übernehmen kannst oder von denen du dich inspirieren lassen kannst!
blue jeannie


----------

